# Wanted Burmese cat.



## Johnadlington (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm looking for a brown female cat. To adopt in north Norfolk uk. 
Age up to 7 years old. I like the breed. But just can't afford to buy one.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.
Have you looked on the Burmese Cat Club website, they have a rehoming section.


----------

